# M&P Pro 5" 9mm



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

Got my M&P 9mm pro today and I can not wait to get it to the range. It feels great and I love the light tube on the front sight.
Will post photo's and report after I get to the range.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought an M&P Pro Series with the 4.25" barrel in July 2011. I shoot it every two weeks and it is very accurate. If yours has that infamous M&P gritty trigger pre-travel, I highly recommend installing the Apex Tactical USB (Ultimate Safety Block). This little gem will completely remove all of the sandy, gritty feel and will give you a nice smooth trigger.

I have this item in all three of my M&P's.


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

That is the first thing I will be ordering today. I had that in a 9mm fs and you are correct, it makes a world of difference. I also clean up the ramp that 
slides the plunger up and ck the trigger block clearance. Thanks for the info and response and I will try to get it to the range.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Failed to mention that my M&P Pro is also a 9mm. My other M&P's are a .40S&W in the 4.25" and a .45ACP in 4" with standard sized frame. On the .45, I have the Apex DCAEK installed but with that kit, I didn't like the trigger spring it came with (returned a 6.5 pound pull) so I replaced it with the factory OEM spring which resulted in a nice 5 pound pull. The kit comes with the hard sear and that gives a really good, crisp let off... much more like a 1911 once you're passed the pre-travel.


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Failed to mention that my M&P Pro is also a 9mm. My other M&P's are a .40S&W in the 4.25" and a .45ACP in 4" with standard sized frame. On the .45, I have the Apex DCAEK installed but with that kit, I didn't like the trigger spring it came with (returned a 6.5 pound pull) so I replaced it with the factory OEM spring which resulted in a nice 5 pound pull. The kit comes with the hard sear and that gives a really good, crisp let off... much more like a 1911 once you're passed the pre-travel.


Weird, I did much the same thing with the trigger spring but could not get used to the pre-travel so I went back to the stock sear. I sold that gun awhile ago but will have some time to spend on the Pro. 
Be safe, Frank.


----------

